# Ok here goes! (Pics)



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok so here we go, gonna start my log and with an image of what I look like today, gonna keep track of my weight etc etc... will add in food log next week not totaly got a clean diet yet im easing my self into it.

*Monday - 5th May 2010 *

*Chest and Tri *

*Flat Bench *

Set 1 6 reps @ 100kg

Set 2 6 reps @ 100kg

Set 3 6 reps @ 100kg

Set 4 6 reps @ 100kg

Set 5 Drop set @ 80kg

*Slight incline dumbell *

Set 1 6 reps @ 32.5kg

Set 2 6 reps @ 32.5kg

Set 3 6 reps @ 30kg

Set 4 8 reps @ 27.5kg

*Incline Smith Machine *

Set 1 8 reps @ 60kg

Set 2 8 reps @ 60kg

Set 3 8 reps @ 60kg

Set 4 8 reps @ 55kg

*Fly Machine *

Set 1 8 reps @ 49kg

Set 2 8 reps @ 49kg

Set 3 8 reps @ 49kg

Set 4 8 reps @ 49kg

*Tri Extension (Cable) *

Set 1 6 reps @ 70kg

Set 2 6 reps @ 70kg

Set 3 6 reps @ 70kg

Set 4 6 reps @ 65kg

*Over Head (Cable) *

Set 1 6 reps @ 60kg

Set 2 6 reps @ 60kg

Set 3 6 reps @ 55kg

Set 4 6 reps @ 55kg


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Glad to see you with a log mate, Keep up the progress, and looking forward to the diet section. Just a suggestion: Do you think you need the incline dumbbell AND the incline smiths?

in my opinion, Dips would be more beneficial.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well with the incline smith i got for a slightly narrow grip so I can get more of a pinch.

I hadnt given dips a thought to be honest!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So many sets for incline? If your not happy with the smiths then surely you would be better lifting more with just db's


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i would definatly ditch one, for dips.

Flat, Incline, and the a stretching exercise?

followed by triceps?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

If u can do dips then add them in with the tricep exercise


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

I think next week im going to dump the smith chuck in a extra set with the dumbbels and some dips, will let you know how I get on.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude, good to see another journal.

i thnk you`ll change youre entire routine v quickly with advice given..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Forgot to mention, press ups are quality too


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey dude, good to see another journal.
> 
> i thnk you`ll change youre entire routine v quickly with advice given..


I think that could be best way for me to learn..

Post up day by day get some feedback tack it on board and go from there


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I love weighted dips:clap2: Great builder.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Day 2 *

*Tuesday 11 May 2010*

Woke up this morning with mad DOMS in my chest so I must of done something right, hurts when I walk down the stairs and my chest moves!

*Back and Bi*

*Pull Ups *

I done 6 sets of pull up. 3 wide 3 narrow till i could go no more

*High Seated Row*

Set 1 8 reps at 95kgs

Set 2 8 reps at 95kgs

Set 3 8 reps at 95kgs

Set 4 8 reps at 95kgs

*Seated Row*

Set 1 8 reps at 95kgs

Set 2 8 reps at 95kgs

Set 3 8 reps at 95kgs

Set 4 8 reps at 95kgs

*Lat Pull Down*

Set 1 8 reps at 95kgs

Set 2 8 reps at 95kgs

Set 3 8 reps at 95kgs

Set 4 8 reps at 95kgs

*Straight Arm Pull Down*

Set 1 6 reps at 60kgs

Set 2 6 reps at 60kgs

Set 3 6 reps at 60kgs

Set 4 6 reps at 60kgs

*Deads*

N/A - tweaked lower back

*Biceps*

*Seated Cable Curl* - for this i drop the cables to the floor sat on the floor, held my body with legs flat on the floor and my upper body leant back but keeping back straight. Then performed a curl, I find this more beneficial

Set 1 6 reps at 60kgs

Set 2 6 reps at 60kgs

Set 3 6 reps at 60kgs

Set 4 6 reps at 60kgs

*Barbell Curl*

Set 1 6 reps at 40kgs

Set 2 6 reps at 40kgs

Set 3 6 reps at 40kgs

Set 4 6 reps at 40kgs

*Hammer Bar* - Slight incline on a bench, laid on my front and hung arms down below the bench and performed a hammer curl

Set 1 8 reps at 27.5kgs

Set 2 8 reps at 27.5kgs

Set 3 6 reps at 27.5kgs

Set 4 6 reps at 27.5kgs

Finished with some more pull ups!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Some nice lifts there but if your chest is hurting why are you training ?? IMO you shouldn't train untill your body feels fresh, I know if my chest was sore i would wait till it's better.

Me personally wouldn't do that much on my biceps, I counted 76 reps plus some pull ups, bicep is a very small muscle so why are you doing lots of reps. I reckon I do half of what you do and it's works for me. And add barbell row into your back. But don't get me wrong mate

I'm not trying to tell you what to do but I'm trying to help you. Just do what works for you


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

I know exactly where your coming from, this is my last week training in this format and it changes as of next week so will no longer be training 1 day after the other.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> so will no longer be training 1 day after the other.


lol i`d have metaphoriCALly ripped you a new a hole if i`d realised that heh heh!

good stuff.


----------



## SMR (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeh, i learnt the hard way, trained mon to fri for 12 weeks (5 days). Would of been bigger and stronger now if had only trained every other day.

I Only train weights now mon.wed.fri now, cardio on others.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol i`d have metaphoriCALly ripped you a new a hole if i`d realised that heh heh!
> 
> good stuff.


Well I will be doing Back and Bi on a friday and Legs on a saturday.

I didnt think this was to much of an issue becuase of upper then lower. This is only becuase on a friday evening I work and during the day will be studying, so there is not other realy way to get round it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are you on gear?

if youre not, then yeah it matters at your stage of training...

so you train back and then presumably squat without using your back the next day lol?

by all means continue but mystic cal predicts a sore lower back within a month.

and then the inevitable my back hurts thread... :becky:

rest up and train sunday instead.

cos you know what they say(i say) rest grows muscle


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

ok yeah point taken! sunday legs it is!

so on gear you can train more? or would you still recomend resting up?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you can train more frequently on gear.

howver ive seen a lot of pics of dudes who take gear and still look sh1te lol.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Thursday 13th May *

*Shoulders *

*DB Press *

8 reps at 27.5kg

8 reps at 27.5kg

8 reps at 25kg

8 reps at 25 kg

*Arnies* DB's

8 reps at 20kg

8 reps at 20kg

8 reps at 20kg

8 reps at 17.5kg

*Front Raises DB* Laying front on a inclined bench

8 reps at 12.5kg

8 reps at 12.5kg

8 reps at 10kg

8 reps at 10kg

*Side Raises (Cables)*

8 reps at 20kg

8 reps at 20kg

8 reps at 20kg

8 reps at 20kg

*Up Right Row (Cable) *

8 reps at 80kg

8 reps at 80kg

8 reps at 80kg

8 reps at 75kg

*Shrugs (Barbell)*

8 reps at 80kg

8 reps at 80kg

8 reps at 70kg

8 reps at 70kg

Finished off with some abs!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

24 sets for shoulders...

shrugging almost double me lol

are you saying you do DB press with 27.5kg each bell?

how tall are you and weight bud?


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

27.5 on each DB

Im 5ft 10 and weight about 80kgs..

You will be quite surprised, I was equal to the british bench record without a bench shirt but then some one upped it to 135 and Im now out of the weight category.

With the pressing the last set is always with a good spot.

I have played rugby since I was like 9 so always been fairly naturally strong.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

calver11 said:


> *Thursday 13th May *
> 
> *Shoulders *
> 
> ...


Dont take no offence mate but are you adding extra kg's to impress us lot, judging my your photos it looks like you wouldnt be able to do even half of what your saying.

Please dont take this the wrong way but im just going on what i see in the picture.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

calver11 said:


> Ok so here we go, gonna start my log and with an image of what I look like today, gonna keep track of my weight etc etc... will add in food log next week not totaly got a clean diet yet im easing my self into it.
> 
> *Monday - 5th May 2010 *
> 
> ...


even looking at your chest gets me wondering how ur doing 100kg

24 reps and 4 sets at 100kg ??

then 1 at 80kg ?


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

There is no offence taking.. This is generally what I worked out at, I would just like to say the cables at my gym do not give a true weight becuase they go up to 95KG but I can hang and pull it to the ground.

You should never judge a book by its cover!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Very true. My lifts are reasonable considering im a short ass at 5,6 and 74kg


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

I mean its up to you guys if you wanna believe it or not.. But it is true. I have came on here for genuine advice so Im going to give genuine workouts. Admitily my form maybe a little out on things, which is what I am trying to work on so weight may drop I do not know, we will have to weight and see.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lets just use the weights youve given as markers and see if the numbers go up 

no-one thinks youre lieing, its just what youre saying sounds ermmm very wrong...

and hard to beleive.

i guess we`re wondering if you coulda been mistaken somehow.

 (see hitemhards journal interspersed with mine lol if we thought you were a lying fecker we`d say haha)


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you can train more frequently on gear.
> 
> howver ive seen a lot of pics of dudes who take gear and still look sh1te lol.


that last comment is soooooo true mate........:madgrin:

nice log mate.......decent lifts too for your size.......are you sure its not pounds instead of kilos........:becky:....jk mate..............


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok due to a few comments on how much weight I am lifting etc I had a session earlier today in the gym with an instructor just looking over my form and we came up with a few things I may need to work on, as I want to get this right.

Flat Bench

I am lifting as if I was competing which explains the 1 rep max of 125kg. Using to much leg drive and having to much arch in my back, which is not wrong but not as helpful in with building muscle within the chest.

Shoulder Press

Not lifting DB's central to the shoulders and having arch in back, making DB's being lifted over top of chest instead of shoulders.

Side raises

Slightly bent elbow, nothing to much to worry about.

With all over exercises there were no major issues all my form was correct.

The major thing is I have been told I need to focus on the eccentric contractions on my push exercises all others such as bicep curl etc seem to be fine, but he himself was surprised with what I could lift, so maybe I am just pretty naturally strong.

Been told to carry on lifting the weight I have and see how I get on, if to much struggle etc just drop the weight.

Like I said before though the cables are not a true weight as I have mates who are 60 kgs they hang of the 95 kg and will pull it down.

Will let you all know how I get on next week.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Not been to train yet, changing it up so i train later in the evenings.

Started running some USN Muscle Fuel... and basically its giving me bad stomach cramps, anyone else had bad experiences with this?


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Monday 17th May*Well what a session that was!

Thought it was time to go for it.. so I did!

After my session with an instructor looking at a few errors etc and things that could be improved on I put them into place tonight and was one of the best sessions ive had!

Have not lifted as much weight but on every exercises I was focusing on the concetric and eccentric contractions and really feeling the work in the muscle other then just jacking the weight up there.

Really noticed it on the bench, instead of lifting as I was competing I went for slower reps and really squeezed it out. This sounds silly but I also founf that really focusing on the muscle your working seems to help more.

So it went like this...

*Chest and Tri*

*Chest*

Flat Bench 100kg for 6, 100Kg for 6, 90kg for 8, 90kg for 7

Incline Bench 70kg for 6, 70kg for 6, 70kg for 6, 60kg for 8,

Decline Bench 60kg for 8, 60kg for 8, 60kg for 8, 60kg for 8,

Flys DB's 12.5kg for 12, 12.5kg for 12, 12.5kg for 10, 12.5kg for 10,

*Triceps*

Extension V bar (Cables) 75kg for 8, 75kg for 8, 75kg for 7, 75kg for 7,

Overhead Rope (cables) 55kg for 8, 55kg for 8, 55kg for 8, 55kg for 7,


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Some decent weights for your lil frame there fella, keep it up and well done for concentrating on the form...a much better way to train, ok pub talk aint so impressive but who needs that when you can just stand there with the extra muscle you have gained from using good form. :clap2:


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Cheers fella!

Yeah the pub is the whole thing i need to cut out of my lifestyle,, I do like a beer or two!


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Today went Like this..

*Back*

Lat Pull In

Set 1 8 reps at 95kg

Set 2 8 reps at 95kg

Set 3 8 reps at 95kg

Set 4 8 reps at 95kg

Middle Row

Set 1 8 reps at 95kg

Set 2 8 reps at 95kg

Set 3 8 reps at 95kg

Set 4 8 reps at 95kg

Flat Row

Set 1 8 reps at 95kg

Set 2 8 reps at 95kg

Set 3 8 reps at 95kg

Set 4 8 reps at 95kg

Single Arm Row DB's

Set 1 8 reps at 32.5kg

Set 2 8 reps at 32.5kg

Set 3 8 reps at 32.5kg

Set 4 8 reps at 32.5kg

Lat Pull down

Set 1 8 reps at 95kg

Set 2 8 reps at 95kg

Set 3 8 reps at 95kg

Set 4 8 reps at 95kg

*Biceps*

Seated Hammer Curls DB's

Set 1 6 reps at 17.5kg

Set 2 6 reps at 17.5kg

Set 3 6 reps at 17.5kg

Set 4 6 reps at 15kg

Seated back Cable Curls

Set 1 8 reps at 60kg

Set 2 8 reps at 60kg

Set 3 8 reps at 60kg

Set 4 7 reps at 60kg


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry mate i just cant get over how much you lift,,,,95kg lat pulldowns ??


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I see you never did deads tonight Calver, is there a reason mate.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

The cables say 95KG... ive said before there is no way it is 95kg as I can hang and the weight will come down... I dunno if its due to going through so many pullies or what but, im just going by what the stack says. We gonna start getting some plates from the smith and just putting the pin through them and attatching them to the bottom stack, when I leave school I will be going to a new gym on the days I do back becuase the weight is becoming to light bulk..

Yeah no deads still got a sore lower back.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok its safe to say I had a shitty weekend and even missed a gym session on the friday, but managed to get back into the swing of things.

Today was Chest and Tri was a good session and went like this.

*Chest *

Flat Bench

Set 1 6 reps at 100kg

Set 2 6 reps at 100kg

Set 3 8 reps at 90kg

Set 4 7 reps at 90kg

Incline Db's

Set 1 6 reps at 30kg

Set 2 6 reps at 30kg

Set 3 7 reps at 27.5kg

Set 4 6 reps at 27.5kg

Decline Smith

Set 1 8 reps at 80kg

Set 2 8 reps at 80kg

Set 3 8 reps at 70kg

Set 4 8 reps at 60kg

Fly Machine

Set 1 10 reps at 53kg

Set 2 10 reps at 53kg

Set 3 10 reps at 53kg

Set 4 10 reps at 53kg

*Tris*

*Cable Extensions*

Set 1 8 reps at 75kg

Set 2 8 reps at 75kg

Set 3 8 reps at 75kg

Set 4 8 reps at 70kg

*Hammer Bar Extensions* ( Not sure of the name but layed on back on a bench with a hammer bar held it up straight with arms locked then lowered it to my forhead then back up

Set 1 8 reps at 26kg

Set 2 8 reps at 26kg

Set 3 7 reps at 24kg

Also took a picture and after a good week of diet and training I feel asif there is some improvement particuallry my chest... (Ignore the sun burn!)

Top is a week or so ago, below is most recent


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

do you have a slight scoliosis?


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Becuase of my shoulder?


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

When I was younger I smashed it up playing rugby.. Thats whats casued it to be lower when it repaired it self.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Did back and bi today was a terrible session! Back on it friday!


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Woahh! Have not updated this in a while...

Due to exams over the last few weeks that dont finish till Wednesday been a bit hit and miss with the gym as been revising, bit of a shame due to starting to make progress but education comes first!

Will be back on it as of next week.


----------

